

XRTML - a markup language for defining real-time updates - cgbystrom
http://www.xrtml.org/

======
unwind
So, they have a registered trademark on the word "Realtime"? Great.

------
Zikes
It'll be a cold day in hell when I use XML for real-time communication.

~~~
jtp
xRTML is a client-side javascript framework. <http://bit.ly/zhakvV> It doesn't
just support XML-like tags, it has other APIs too.

